# Hannicas Journal!



## hannica (May 7, 2014)

The craze started the first time I went to my boyfriend Nicks house. He lives with just his mom (we are both in high school) and his mom loves bettas. Their living room was filled with bowls and tanks of bettas. They even had bowls hanging from the ceiling in plant hangers. I was amazed! Each one of her bettas to this day have lived long and happy lives, even when being in a bowl. I still have never seen such healthy bettas. 

Having seen all her gorgeous boys and girls I had to have my own. I asked my parents and they have a strict "No pets except for our dog polocy", so I was surprised when they agreed to let me own one if I had all A's by the middle of the new school year. 

That time came around and I had all A's! Now my parents did not know what they were getting themselves into. They thought we were getting a little bowl some gravel a fish and some food but I had read about bettas and knew it was not ideal. I couldn't stand thinking of my new fish all sad in a bowl so I just about gave up... THANK THE LORDS FOR CRAIGSLIST! 

Later that weekI found a 5g tank along with gravel, a heater, and a filter for only $15! Once the tank was all set up I went to PetCo and got my baby boy Sebastian (I call him Seba though). Hes The sweetest guy ever. He looks all big and flashy but hes a real wimp. I love him to pieces.

These are pictures I took when I first got him!























I had almost nothing in his tank back then so I would draw with dry erase markers on the outside to hopefully make him feel better. 









Heres his tank today! He shares it with two male zebrafish (his cure to fin biting). Their names are Pete and Delmar (props if you get the movie reference)









Oh and it doesn't stop here! Now for my girls. For my birthday more then anything I wanted another betta, but instead was promised with a sorority! So I got to go to this beautiful family owned pet shop a hour or so away to get my girlies, and even better my boyfriends brother worked there. He took us to the back and I got to pick my bettas from hundreds of others. 

So in my tank I had Gypsy (I can never take a good picture of her shes all over the place)









Angelica(Angel) who is the Alpha! When I first got her she was pure white and now she has a few black spots on her fins. Does that mean shes a marble? But anyways, here she is









Next is Ginny. Sometimes she can be a hardhead but shes a sweetie at heart. Shes curious too and not too bright. What a cutie 









Last is Sasha. Shes the baby for sure 









The girls get along super well. After the first day there were no nips. All of them are besties except for angel  she likes to push the other girls around every little while. She is a huge personality thats for sure. Heres their 10g tank! Filling up by the day. (I just bought the tiki and bamboo yesterday) Oh and when kids come to my house they like to draw the fish pictures. They're on the back. Sorry its dark


----------



## hannica (May 7, 2014)

Oh and In this journal I'll just be rambling about my bettas. Anything worth saying


----------



## Alaura123 (Jul 4, 2014)

They are all beautiful! Lol I love the drawing with marker on his tank, it looks like its gonna eat him xD.

I guess sororities are convenient, I need one eventually. Its really great that you have such wonderfully decorated, and spacious tanks for them


----------



## hannica (May 7, 2014)

Thank you  when I go on vacation i also like to write my bettas messages on the sides of their tanks haha they cant read but it sure gives them something to look at.

I reccomend a sorority for anyone! I love it, seeing bettas together is just... wow.


----------

